# Bootsvermieter Linkliste



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. November 2005)

Hallo,
auf mehrfachen Wunsch und einigen Vorschlägen von Boardies eröffne ich hier nun eine Bootsvermieterliste. 
Weitere Vorschläge bitte per Pm an mich schicken ich stell das dann ein.

*Schleswig Holstein*
*Fehmarn*

Motorboote Neumann
Tel.: 04371-5479 / 0177-6443258
Menzelweg - Am Deich, 23769 Fehmarn

Fehmarn Boote Sanner
Stranddistelweg 53 - 56,  23769 Fehmarn OT. Burgtiefe
Tel.: 04371 - 502899 / 0177-2468437
Mail:  Sanner@Fehmarn-Boote.de

Yachtschuhle Dübe
Burgtiefe, Am Yachthafen 7, 23769 Fehmarn
Tel.: 04371-6426
Mail: yachtschule-duebe@t-online.de

http://angelbootcharter.de
Stranddistelweg 53, 23769 Fehmarn
Telefon: 0163/3494210
Mail: taxen@t-online.de

*Neustadt in Holstein*

Kalles Angelshop
Vor dem Kremper Tor 1,  23730 Neustadt
Tel.: 04561-6450
Mail: Kalles-Angelshop@t-online.de

Angeltreff Neustadt
direkt am Hafen
Schiffbrücke 9
23730 Neustadt
Tel 04561-39 59 91
E-Mail: info@angeltreff-neustadt.de

maresoleil-charter
Mare Soleil Charter GmbH
c / o Brauckmann Boote Ostsee
An der Wiek 7-15
23730 Neustadt in Holstein
Tel: 0 45 61 - 51 35 90
Fax: 0 45 61 - 51 35 92

*Großenbrode*

BTC

*Flensburger Förde*

Bootsvermietung Steinbergkirche
Fischerstrasse 21, 24972 Steinberghaff
Tel: 04632-87 52 47
Mail: info@bootsvermietung-steinberghaff.de

Bootsvermietung am Nordstern
Nordstern 2,
24972 Steinberg / Norgaardholz
Tel: 0172/4030625
info@bvnordstern.de

*Eckernförde*
Angeln und mehr GmbH
In der Alten Meierei
Raiffeisenstraße 13
24214 Revensdorf bei Gettorf
Tel 04346 - 41 92 41
Fax 04346 - 50 95

In der Speicherpasage am Binnenhafen
Langebrückstraße 20
24340 Eckernförde
Tel 04351 - 76 72 76 
info@angeln-und-mehr.de

*Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

*Rerik, Meschendorf, Kühlungsborn*

Bootsverleih Bernd Bartels
18230 Meschendorf / Rerik, Strandweg 1
Tel.: 038296-70274 / 0174-9993989

Bootsverleih Kühlungsborn
Hafenstrasse 2,  18225 Kühlungsborn
Tel.: 0172-4210307
Mail: detlef_neugebauer@hotmail.com

Wattwurm Rerik
Dünenstraße 5, 18230 Ostseebad Rerik
Tel.: 038296-78333
Mail: info@wattwurm-rerik.de

*Strelasund / Rügen*

Bootsvermietung Stralsund
Sarnowstraße 36A
18435 Stralsund
Tel.: 0172 3 96 43 74
Mail: info@bootsvermietung-in-stralsund.de[email/]

Restaurant Hol Über
Strandpromenade 1B
18573 Altefähr
Telefon: +49 038306 68038

[URL="http://www.angelparadies-vorpommern.de/"]Angelparadies Vorpommern[/URL]
Klatzow 14 E,  17087 Altentreptow
Tel.: 03961-229963
[email]angelparadies-vorpommern@web.de

Angelparadies Rügen
Angelparadies Rügen, 18556 Dranske
Tel.: 038391-93694 / 0177-579 89 28 
Mail: info@angelparadies-ruegen.de

Bootsverleih Sprenger
Am Hafen 3/4, 18445 Barhöft
Tel.: 038323-219
Mail: info@sprenger-barhoeft.de

Bootsverleih Wiek (auf der Halbinsel Wittow)
Hafen Wiek auf Rügen
Tel.: 03301-538694
info@angelwunder.de

*Fischland Darß*

Campingplatz Ennen
Camping "An den Stranddünen",  18347 Dierhagen-Ost
Tel.: 038226-80492 / 0172-8715001
Mail: Campingplatz-Ennen@t-online.de


----------

